# On Curing DP...



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had DP for a little while now and I am not recovered. I don't know what the answer is and I may never know. In all reality I don't think that there is a solid cure all answer. The closest thing that resonates with me after having suffered this for coming up on 5 years now is to surrender to what is. I've fought this thing tooth and nail with all my strength and it's only left me depleted of energy. Like a chinese finger trap the harder I pull the more I am stuck. I feel there's nothing left to do but to surrender to what is. I like this clip from fight club and would like to wish everyone well.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I recently read the book "Overcoming Depersonalization". There was nothing new that they said with regards to DP that I haven't already heard from ppl on this site and other books on DP, but the main point they try to convey is that fighting it makes it worse and the only way to "recover" is to just move on. I think that as hard it is to just surrender to the condition we are in, it makes the most sense to me. Most ppl will agree that meds and doctors hardly make a difference to the treatment of DP. After months of DP I eventually had the courage to accept that I may have this shit for a while which I think is an important step in reintegrating urself back into "normal life". Even though we can't get the things we used to get out of life before DP, fuck it! We are all still alive! Even if there seems to be no point in doing anything, fuck it! Just do something with urself, anything to tell ur brain that u are here to stay and that ur not willing to give up on life! It's like the few ppl who have cancer and decide to just continue living a normal life despite the fact that they could die at any moment. What else can we do? Even if I'm 80 yrs old with DP, it's still like "FUCK YOU DP, I'M STILL HERE YOU BASTARD!". Anyway that's my input after trial and error for the past 8 months.

P.S. Fight Club has a lot of good life lessons, even though it is meant to be a black comedy lol. DP is like Tyler Durden pointing a gun at ur head and saying "The question RAYMOND! was what do u want to do with ur life!"

Thanks for the post surfs. Peace


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

*Even if I'm 80 yrs old with DP, it's still like "FUCK YOU DP, I'M STILL HERE YOU BASTARD!". *

Epic.


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

I believe the only way out of dp/dr is understanding what preceded it and what fueled it and continues to fuel it. We know in a large percentage of cases that it usually follows negative emotional states, stress and drug use. We know that it is dissociative and that is its main driving force. Something has obviously changed in the brain chemically - its like one part is in sleep mode and one part is completely hyperactive. This is a very confusing state to be in. And I might add that until you "recover/feel like yourself again" your memory is greatly impeded (short, and long-term), as you are all aware - which makes recovery hard as you can't remember half the stuff you've been reading or even doing. You need to develop qualities within yourself that counter-act or balance dp/dr (its opposites). This would include qualities such as focus, concentration, mindfulness, relaxation, even courage. Actually make it a goal and make it happen. *Nothing worth anything of value comes for free (internally or externally), whether your a person with or without dp/dr*. You have to take your recovery seriously. This is a generalization and my opinion - but your not going to get any better continuing to drink alcohol, smoking, eating "ok" food, going to bed late, talking to some negative waffle or people that drag you down/stress you out whos opinions don't matter anyway, or caring about what other people think. In the end its all about about stress. The stress that created this, and the stress it creates. In my case my nervous system was screaming for a break and a little attention. You need to bring yourself back to the present moment again and again and again and again (i.e being/feeling in your body and current environment, know whats going on in and around you). Thats why its so hard to feel with this, because the mind/body connection has just been completely f*cked, and its so hard to realise because you cant FEEL how you use to or what it was like, and this causes more stress which continues the cycle. *You have to become your own best ally in beating this thing. Its not a matter of what you do, its a matter of what you dont do.* Just a bit of a late night rant anyway, later.

cheers, colors


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I honestly believe we are just fucked. It is not 100% certain but if I had to put my life savings on it, I would bet on being DPd for life. Who am I kidding man, I think being in denial about this situation is worse for it. I mean, do everything you possibily can - the post previous by _colors_ is great advice.

Anyway, the bet it still in the air. I will confirm I am truly fucked 4 life once I try Topamax, Neurontin, Lamictal. Maybe Marplan. See Evan Torch. See Daphne Simeon. See some crazy healers. Get checked for a TMJ. Wait 5 years. Then maybe take Ayahuasca.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PhoenixDown said:


> I honestly believe we are just fucked. It is not 100% certain but if I had to put my life savings on it, I would bet on being DPd for life. Who am I kidding man, I think being in denial about this situation is worse for it. I mean, do everything you possibily can - the post previous by _colors_ is great advice.
> 
> Anyway, the bet it still in the air. I will confirm I am truly fucked 4 life once I try Topamax, Neurontin, Lamictal. Maybe Marplan. See Evan Torch. See Daphne Simeon. See some crazy healers. Get checked for a TMJ. Wait 5 years. Then maybe take Ayahuasca.


Hey Hey

It can seem that way. I've been on the route you're on. Saw every doctor known to man and tried every medication out there. My advice is to not waste your time. The stuff that's out there is garbage. If you are going to heal, it will come from within. I understand the desperation. Best of luck on the journey. I recommend the book "The Count of Monte Cristo".... or watching the movie if your thought processes are fucked.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> I honestly believe we are just fucked. It is not 100% certain but if I had to put my life savings on it, I would bet on being DPd for life. Who am I kidding man, I think being in denial about this situation is worse for it. I mean, do everything you possibily can - the post previous by _colors_ is great advice.
> 
> Anyway, the bet it still in the air. I will confirm I am truly fucked 4 life once I try Topamax, Neurontin, Lamictal. Maybe Marplan. See Evan Torch. See Daphne Simeon. See some crazy healers. Get checked for a TMJ. Wait 5 years. Then maybe take Ayahuasca.


LOL... I love this. I think everyone on this forum should all take Ayahuasca and have an orgy. That's bound to save a few souls, no?


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

nycall21 said:


> LOL... I love this. I think everyone on this forum should all take Ayahuasca and have an orgy. That's bound to save a few souls, no?


LMFAO! Yes, salvation is certain.

*Abraxas sees the words Ayahuasca and Orgy in this post and suddenly reappears on forums*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PhoenixDown said:


> LMFAO! Yes, salvation is certain.
> 
> *Abraxas sees the words Ayahuasca and Orgy in this post and suddenly reappears on forums*


Did he really? That's great. haha


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, I can definitely relate. I've had it since early 2003, and wonder sometimes if it will ever go away. Mine started after a breakup, and it seems like the thought from a couple of therapists is that it's a coping device that will go away when I stop needing it. They aren't specialists in dp, though, and it seems like the stories that I've heard, on this site and elsewhere, break down mostly into "I've still got it after trying a lot of things to make it go away" (my story so far), "Mine went away after I worked really hard on diet, exercise, and/or medication," and "One day I just noticed that mine was gone." Some people have it for years, and it still goes away after all that time. I'm definitely hoping to be one of them. Hope you are, too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

in the words of denzel washington "*DP AINT GOT SHIT ON ME!!!*"


----------

